# Regular coupe or sedan with GSDs?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Does anyone have more than one GSD and a regular coupe or sedan, not an SUV, pickup truck, crossover, wagon, etc? How does that work out? My Matrix is pushing 175,000 miles and I'm starting to think about what I want to replace it with. There's a car I'm extremely interested in, but it's a 4-seater 2-door and I'm just wondering if anyone else does this?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Does anyone have more than one GSD and a regular coupe or sedan, not an SUV, pickup truck, crossover, wagon, etc? How does that work out? My Matrix is pushing 175,000 miles and I'm starting to think about what I want to replace it with. There's a car I'm extremely interested in, but it's a 4-seater 2-door and I'm just wondering if anyone else does this?


I had a coupe before my SUV and it sucked even with 1 GSD..It was just too small for us lol


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I got a Prius V, it's like a Matrix. Good mileage and my dog fits in the back trunk area.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a Monte Carlo and it was plenty large enough for one dog. I never had an issue. Belting a dog in can be a pain but the trunk had as much space as the back of the SUV.

What make/model is it you are looking at?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think I would die if I had to go back to a 2-door car! Unless, of course, it's a hatchback. I have a king-cab Ford F150, and I really hate the fact that it has only 2 doors. Really inconvenient when you're loading and unloading the back seat.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> What make/model is it you are looking at?


Trying to justify a Scion FR-S. I don't think I can. 












Maybe I can buy the future-ex Mr. Emoore out of the Suburban, use that for a dogmobile, and replace the Matrix with an FR-S. The Suburban is worth maybe $2k.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: Good luck trying to justify that as a dog mobile!! How about a "this is my new life" present? I like that justification. Put the suburban in the divorce agreement and go get your Scion.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a Ford Focus hatch back. It is considered a three door. Both of my dogs can squeeze in together in the back seat but it took some practice to make getting in and out easy. The BEST way to ride with them is to fold the back seat down and let them have the back. More than enough room for all. Hatch backs seem to have so much more room


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

The scion can fit.... when the dog is under 4 months old!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Emoore-

That Scion is a Subaru. Really. Subaru did the majority of the legwork for that car. It even has a flat-four engine which has it's good attributes and bad (really hard to change the plugs). I can't think of two companies that have a better reputation for reliability tho. I have a 2003 Subaru WRX and I can say it's miles better than any of the Hondas I have owned. I have well over 100k on the car and it's NEVER been in the shop for unplanned maintenance (it did eat a coil pack awhile back, but I fixed that in about 5 mins).

I have followed the Subaru/Toyota joint for a while. It's gonna be a real drivers car. I'd slap some Bridgestone S-03 Pole Position tires on it and giggle myself silly on some backroads with it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

brembo said:


> Emoore-
> 
> That Scion is a Subaru. Really. Subaru did the majority of the legwork for that car. It even has a flat-four engine which has it's good attributes and bad (really hard to change the plugs). I can't think of two companies that have a better reputation for reliability tho. I have a 2003 Subaru WRX and I can say it's miles better than any of the Hondas I have owned. I have well over 100k on the car and it's NEVER been in the shop for unplanned maintenance (it did eat a coil pack awhile back, but I fixed that in about 5 mins).
> 
> I have followed the Subaru/Toyota joint for a while. It's gonna be a real drivers car. I'd slap some Bridgestone S-03 Pole Position tires on it and giggle myself silly on some backroads with it.


Yeah I know. I've got a buddy who is shop foreman at a Toyota dealership, and another who is a Subaru tech. That's why I WANT one!!! It's the most exciting car to be released in a long while, and the price point is insanely low for the quality of car it's going to be.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

That is an awesome looking car Em! I likey!


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I drive a 2 door Dodge Challenger and fit my GSD and Weim in there wonderfully with kids included  Abby loves to stick her head out the sunroof


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a Saturn coupe and two dogs fit pretty well. They have to sit up though, not stretch out, so we use my husband's car for longer trips. I'll take them four or five hours in mine. Mine is a three-door so it actually makes loading and unloading them easy.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a little Honda Fit and squeeze three dogs in it. It would be more comfortable with just two dogs as I have to transport crates and other things to and from agility trials and such.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I drive a cobalt coupe and I can fit two dogs in the back. It's not luxurious for them or anything, usually Chrono lays down and Sascha sits up, but it's definitely doable.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I had an Infiniti coupe when I first got Lucy and I hated it. It was ok when she was smaller, but that didn't last long. It took less than a year until I just switched over to a SUV. It's a lot more dog friendly.

If you want a car and still want a sporty look and feel to it... look into the WRX. They're sedans, but they definitely drive and feel like coupes. They last forever and hold their value through the years very well if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm looking for a car right now, and I'm torn between getting a sporty car like a honda civic coupe, or a cobalt (something 2 door that is fun to drive)...... or a ford escape (something for my dog lol). I'm only almost 22 & I'm not married, so part of me wants to have a cool sporty car while I can, but then part of me wants to have a car that I can easily drag Casey around in. I also worry about if I ever get pulled over with having him so close to me he would flip out if a cop came up to the window anddd that wouldn't be good, even with his seatbelt on..so having him in the back of an SUV I wouldn't worry. So I haven't really decided. I also want something good on gas, and an SUV isn't lol.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

We have 2 cars, a Mitsubishi Lancer and a Hyundai Santa Fe.

We had the lancer when we first got Jazmyn, and it totally does the job when it's just the 2 of us and her sitting on the backseat going for day trips or quick errands, etc. Problem comes if we want to go somewhere for any length of time, the trunk space just isn't enough for all of her stuff.

So we got the SUV. Gives us more space, allows us more cargo room, and also the option to separate her from passengers if needed. Also good to have the option of having a crate in the cargo area.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I had an Acura TL,but I only had one Shepherd who would fit in it comfortably because she was so petite.As I got more into rescue I had to upgrade to a Jeep in order to fit crates and more dogs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a Cobalt, it can fit 2 dogs but they have to be sitting at all times. Only one dog can fit laying down.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I have an Infiniti sedan and Echo fits nicely alone, but he will scrunch up (still laying down) with another dog in there. I mostly want an SUV because I am a car nut and HATE the idea of the dogs destroying the interior  I already detail it about three times a week because I take Echo on daily runs downtown and I can't stand any dirt/hair/etc in it. Yes, I'm backwards. My husband has a dodge one-ton I try and steal but he's even more of a lunatic with his cars than I am and is usually very cranky when I do this. I have a long commute so I've avoided the idea of an SUV, but I'm thinking of buying a junker for just transporting the dog around town. Besides-- I hate having him wear the car harness, and I'd much rather be able to put him in a crate.


----------

